# Lethargic Chicken with Diarrhea



## cookiesquish (Aug 29, 2012)

My Australorp is sick. She is lethargic and refuses to eat or drink. I have had to pick her up and stick her beak in a bucket of water to get her to drink, and she wont get up to eat. She is not clucky. If I take her out of the coop and put her in the vegetable patch with the lettuces she will eat small amounts of it. Otherwise she sits in the corner all day not moving. She was diarrhea the colour of honeycomb. She won't go into the Roost at night either I have to go out there and put her up with the others and she doesn't go out again in the morning, I have to take her out again. I have treated her for parasites. Her crest has gone a really dark colour and it doesn't look right I have only had her for about 6 weeks. My other 6 hens are all fine.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would separate her from the rest of your flock , hopefully they wont catch what she has if its a contagious illness. I would then syringe feed her some electrolytes and off scrambled eggs.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I would separate her from the rest of your flock , hopefully they wont catch what she has if its a contagious illness. I would then syringe feed her some electrolytes and off scrambled eggs.


I would do what Apyl said by separating and if you do feed by syringe add at times some yogurt it has probiotics in it that help put back the natural flora in their tummies as well.


----------

